# Tag F1 Kirium



## Topgunmdl (Jan 21, 2012)

At the end of November 2011 I needed a battery change for my Tag F1 Kirium and arranged this via Ernest Jones Jewelers and it came back after three weeks, but upon inspection I found that the hands were going backwards. I immediately returned it to Ernest Jones, who were very apologetic, but on Saturday 21st January I was told that " the fault was down to an undetected circuit fault that wasn't picked up at the time of the battery change, so it will need a service at a charge of Â£300, but as a show of goodwill they will take off 10%". The watch has given me years of good service, kept good time, went in working perfectly and came out going backwards, so am I being unreasonable in suggesting that it went wrong under their care and so should be corrected free of charge. The whole thing smells very fishy. Has anybody ever come across this issue before?


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

Kick up a stink.

Don't let them fob you off.


----------



## spaceslug (Dec 3, 2011)

Sounds very dodgy. I agree, kick up a stink and formally complain to Goldsmiths and to Tag. Ask them how it was that the watch was working fine with this alledged "undetected circuit board fault" before the battery was changed. It's just as likely that mishandling could have caused the problem. A quick check with your local Trading Standards may be useful.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

My fear would be that they stand firm and say it was like that when you took it in - their word against yours. Agree though that you need to kick up a stink and speak to trading standards and CAB.

Good luck!


----------



## Topgunmdl (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks for your support everybody, has anybody ever come across this kind of fault before? It wasn't something that Ernest Jones the jewellers had come across!


----------



## JudgeBaxter (Sep 18, 2009)

That's poor....demand (don't ask nicely any more) for a written statement of their procedures for doing a battery change. Make it clear you will be going public with this information.

The whole point of sending a watch like this back to the main dealer is so that the battery change is done properly - just about every high end brand includes a re-seal, pressure test and accuracy test after a battery change, and normally the watch is "assessed" beforehand as well.

Basically, if they had done the above, they should of and would of picked up this fault at that time. Insist on it in writing from the Head of the Tag Service dept. as you feel obliged to inform other Tag owners that they clearly check none of this when doing a battery change, so all tag owners may just as well take it to the local Timpsons and pay a Â£5fiver instead.

It was (and still is) a very expensive watch by most peoples standards and therefore worth sending back to Tag as you expected (assumed) that level of service.

They have clearly screwed up, and are trying to wriggle out of it - if it was genuinely doing this when they got it, you'd have been notified immediately and they wouldn't have offered you 10% as a show of good will!! - If they aren't at fault...why are they doing that?

Earnest Jones are just the middle man in this it seems...unless of course they attempted it themselves and screwed up and are only now sending it to Tag to get a repair quote......Asking to speak directly to the service dept. Manager at Tag should flush this out (god forbid it's that, but i wouldn't rule out anything).

Good Luck with it, but stand firm as there is no way this is right and that you should pay a penny more - I'm guessing the battery change was Â£40/Â£60 quid odd itself?

Rgds,

David.


----------

